# nuove useflags e riemersione pacchetti installati prima

## BloodySun

Salve a tutti ..in make.conf ho aggiunto alcune useflags .....se do'  emerge -DNu world ...siamo sicuri che emerge mi aggiuorna e mi ricompila i pacchetti emersi in precedenza tenendo conto delle nuove USE introdotte?

----------

## MajinJoko

dal man di emerge:

 *Quote:*   

> --newuse (-N)
> 
>               Tells  emerge to include installed packages where USE flags have
> 
>               changed since compilation. This option also implies the --selec‐
> ...

 

Ciao

----------

## bandreabis

Ma siamo sicuri sicuri???

----------

## lele_dj

 *BloodySun wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti ..in make.conf ho aggiunto alcune useflags .....se do'  emerge -DNu world ...siamo sicuri che emerge mi aggiuorna e mi ricompila i pacchetti emersi in precedenza tenendo conto delle nuove USE introdotte?

 

Mettici una p davanti 

```
emerge -puDN world
```

e vedi cosa ti vuole ricompilare   :Wink: 

----------

## BloodySun

si appunto mi dice che vuole ricompilare un pacchetto soltanto cioè gli x11-drivers     ho chiesto perche mi sembrava stano che ci fosse un pacchetto solo da ricompilare.

----------

## k01

dipende da che flag hai aggiunto e da quanti pacchetti hai già installato sul tuo sistema... se hai installato solo il sistema di base e aggiungi delle flag piuttosto particolari ed esotiche non c'è da sorprendersi se non trova nulla da ricompilare...

----------

## MajinJoko

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Ma siamo sicuri sicuri???

 

 :Shocked: 

sì..  :Confused: 

----------

## pierino_89

Se proprio sei perplesso, puoi fare 

```
emerge -pev world
```

 e guardare se i pacchetti che attualmente il tuo sistema ha sono in qualche modo interessati dal tuo cambio use.

In ogni caso, l'unico motivo valido per cui portage non valuti qualche pacchetto è nel caso sia orfano.

----------

## BloodySun

Ok grazie  :Very Happy: 

----------

